
Variable Specific Impulse Magnetoplasma Rocket - TriinT
http://www.adastrarocket.com/VASIMR.html
======
TriinT
More info on these rockets:

[http://www.spectrum.ieee.org/aerospace/space-
flight/rockets-...](http://www.spectrum.ieee.org/aerospace/space-
flight/rockets-for-the-red-planet)

